# Joey Barton - Banned



## ardandy

Joey Barton has been banned for 18 months.

Ha ha ha ha ha ha.

What an end of a bell!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39720232


----------



## LewisChadwick7

couldn't have happened to a nicer guy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MagpieRH

He's planning to appeal, thinks it's unnecessarily harsh.
He knew the rules all along, addiction or not. Silly boy.


----------



## Brian1612

Guy is a donkey. The fact that he pulled on a Rangers strip makes me loathe him even more lol.


----------



## dellwood33

He was such a nice guy when he played for Newcastle !


----------



## GleemSpray

MagpieRH said:


> He's planning to appeal, thinks it's unnecessarily harsh.
> He knew the rules all along, addiction or not. Silly boy.


He wont be allowed to continue playing whilst he appeals, as he is not contesting guilt, just the length of the ban.

At 34, he is effectively finished as a footballer.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug

GleemSpray said:


> At 34, he is effectively finished as a footballer.


To be fair, the way he played at Rangers people prob thought that anyway :lol:


----------



## suspal

I'd say good karma coming into play.lol


----------



## Andysp

Let's face it he's always been a muppet,imo it couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Who's Joey Barton?


----------



## Kerr

I read Joey Barton's Twitter and he's properly ****** off about it. 



He had £10 on a 3 month ban.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Yep mock him for what he done on the football field and his ban but he has been good with charity work that often goes unnoticed and the guy is not into kids like Adam Johnson in the nick. So easy for everyone to diss the bloke instead of the scum like Johnson and that Ched Evans.


----------



## Kerr

brooklandsracer said:


> Yep mock him for what he done on the football field and his ban but he has been good with charity work that often goes unnoticed and the guy is not into kids like Adam Johnson in the nick. So easy for everyone to diss the bloke instead of the scum like Johnson and that Ched Evans.


Ched Evans was found not guilty though.

Joey Barton does have a number of criminal convictions and didn't face trial for a few other incidents. His conduct at times has been deplorable.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Evans was found guilty and then got off on a retrial but what I am saying is worse than Barton.


----------



## Kerr

brooklandsracer said:


> what I am saying is worse than Barton.


What's worse than Barton?

Are you saying that a moral issue is more serious than serious assault?


----------



## wayne451

brooklandsracer said:


> Evans was found guilty and then got off on a retrial but what I am saying is worse than Barton.


Ched Evans stuck it to some tart in a hotel room.

Joey Barton, whose Brother is a convicted murderer, previously put a cigarette out in a youth team players eye whilst at Manchester City.

As an Oldham fan we tried to sign Ched Evans prior to his appeal being quashed, I was in the minority of people that wanted him at the club but I was always convinced it would be over-turned. I'd not want Joey Barton anywhere near my club. .


----------



## brooklandsracer

Kerr said:


> What's worse than Barton?
> 
> Are you saying that a moral issue is more serious than serious assault?


Would you not say that doing things with kids is worse than a serious assault?
 this is what I think


----------



## Kerr

brooklandsracer said:


> Evans was found guilty and then got off on a retrial but what I am saying is worse than Barton.


He "got off" on retrial?

A court ruled the conviction wasn't safe, then the retrial proved he was innocent, but you're going to ignore that and say he's guilty still?

It's not worth going over Ched Evans' case again, but many people confuse morals with a crime. They also read tabloid papers for the facts.


----------



## Kerr

brooklandsracer said:


> Would you not say that doing things with kids is worse than a serious assault?
> this is what I think


Hang on a minute you're twisting things now. Quite clearly I was talking about Ched Evans.

If you're talking about Johnson then it firstly isn't plural. It was one 15 year old.

Yes he deserves to be punished for kissing and touching a 15 year old. His punishment was harsh as many people commit serious rapes and violent sexual assaults and get less of a jail sentence.


----------



## Darlofan

Not a fan of Barton but I've read his explanation and reasoning on his website and have to say he makes some good points. None of the bets he could have influenced the outcome. The bets were stupidly small amounts so it's not like he was trying to make a fortune out of it. 18mth ban too?? Like he says, he'd have only got 6mths for doing drugs!


----------



## Kerr

Darlofan said:


> Not a fan of Barton but I've read his explanation and reasoning on his website and have to say he makes some good points. None of the bets he could have influenced the outcome. The bets were stupidly small amounts so it's not like he was trying to make a fortune out of it. 18mth ban too?? Like he says, he'd have only got 6mths for doing drugs!


The ban is too heavy. Other footballers have been suspended for less when they have been accused of match fixing.

Saido Berahino is one of a few players that have failed drugs tests and only had a few weeks suspension. They've tried to hide them too.

Up here in Scotland Ian Black(at Rangers a couple of years ago) was charged for betting including games he was playing. He bet against his own team!!!

He was given a 10 game ban, but 7 of those games were a suspended sentence. So he only missed 3 games.

I do agree with some of Barton's points. It's ironic that the FA views on gambling are so dim when they rely so heavily on the income from the betting companies.


----------



## Kerr

My favourite memory of Joey Barton.






If you look close enough he's in Scott Brown's back pocket.

After all Joey's big mouth talking(who said Brown wasn't in his league) he got completely and utterly outclassed by Brown who bullied him all over the place. He'll never live down those words and I'm sure Barton knew how badly he was outclassed.

Barton didn't do too well against some very average players either. His stay up here was short, but he looked an awful player. He can't even blame the poor Rangers team as he was a big part of the problems.


----------



## shycho

I hope this see's him becomes a pundit sooner rather than later. The guy certainly isn't the cleanest of characters but i'd much rather hear his (at times)intelligent views on football, than someone like Paul Merson ramble on about Hull needing to hire an English Manager like Thierry Henry. 

No doubt the punishment seemed harsh for the crime though, especially given the punishments doled out for similar/worse offences


----------

